
Ethical Ransomware Manifesto - interweb
http://www.ethicalransomware.net/
======
AnimalMuppet
That's an odd definition of "ethical" they have there. Something like "ethical
means attacking the people that _we_ think should be attacked".

------
devy
Modern day Robin Hood?

